# Happy 1st Birthday Wolf Lady!



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

I've never had to vacuum so much in my life, I get woken up with a tongue in my mouth, I haven't used the bathroom alone in months, and I've never been *loved so much* in my life. I love you Wolf, you have made me a better human being! :wub:


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy birthday gorgeous pup


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Biorthday Wolf ,you are gorgeous.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Wolf!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday Wolf!!!!  Hope you get spoiled today!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Wolf baby happy birthday ????


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm going to pick her up a new toy and a fun treat after work. I woke up extra early to take her for a long walk down her favorite path too, haha. Any suggestions on toys/treats?!


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

I took Cobe to the store to pick out a toy on his BDay, haha! He picked a giant stuffed ball.. Stuffed with two tennis balls... Shocking.


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday!
Beautiful dog. I love the puppy/year old comparison pictures.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Cobe914 said:


> I took Cobe to the store to pick out a toy on his BDay, haha! He picked a giant stuffed ball.. Stuffed with two tennis balls... Shocking.


HAHA, love this! People think I'm crazy for celebrating, Oh well. I have to cherish her while I can! :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Wolf!


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Wolf was pleasantly surprised with two new Kong toys and freeze dried Kangaroo tail. She played ALL night long. I am regretting that one toy had a squeaker in it!


----------

